# far off / further off



## MiracleMiracle

Selam,
Aşağıdaki metnin ikinci cümlesinde yardıma ihtiyacım var. Anlamı konusunda bana yardımcı olabilecek var mı?

Metin:
White, tufted, puffy, thin gauze, mountains of whipped cream.
*Far off and further off, rolling over and past and under each*
*other.* Slowly, languidly moving clouds.


----------



## adelan

Hala dağlardan sözedildiğini düşünerek: "Uzakta ve daha da uzakta, üstten ve alttan birbiri üzerinde yuvarlanan" diye çevirebiliriz sanırım.

Fayların tektonik hareketlerine gönderme, umarım faydası olur : 
_"The plates that make up the surface of the Earth 
_
_are constantly in motion, moving against each _

_other and sliding past and under each other.  "_


----------



## MiracleMiracle

Kitapta o kadar çok gönderme var ki... 
Bu da onlardan biri olabilir, haklısınız.
Çok teşekkürler, Adelan.



adelan said:


> Hala dağlardan sözedildiğini düşünerek: "Uzakta ve daha da uzakta, üstten ve alttan birbiri üzerinde yuvarlanan" diye çevirebiliriz sanırım.
> 
> Fayların tektonik hareketlerine gönderme, umarım faydası olur :
> _"The plates that make up the surface of the Earth
> _
> _are constantly in motion, moving against each _
> 
> _other and sliding past and under each other.  "_


----------



## adelan

Rica ederim. Her zaman.


----------



## CocoG

Fayların tektonik hareketine gönderme yapmaktan ziyade basit bir şekilde bulutların hareketinden bahsediliyor bence. Zira _mountains of whipped cream_ de bulutlar için kullanılmış bir teşbih gibi görünüyor.


----------



## adelan

Pardon. Anlatım bozukluğu olmuş. Ben fayların tektonik hareketlerine gönderme yaptım . Past and under'ı açıklayabilmek için.


----------



## Reverence

"Far off and further off", "alabildiğine uzakta" anlamını taşıyor. Tümcenin geri kalanı da, Türkçedeki "alt alta, üst üste" deyişimize biraz benziyor. Yukarıda da belirtildiği gibi, "birbirinin altından, üstünden yuvarlanıyorlar" şeklinde çevrilebilir.


----------



## MiracleMiracle

Son thread'ler icin bana uyari/ bilgi gelmedi. 
Simdi cok tesadufen gordum. 
Tesekkurumu gec ediyorum. Affola!


----------

